# Тульский баян



## serum (13 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте. Есть баян Тульского производства. При игре, мех сжимается не до конца, внутри что-то мешает, но звук идет.
При переворачивании баяна перекатывается какая-то деталь.
Подскажите, можно ли его отремонтировать и стоит ли овчинка выделки?


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Мар 2018)

Оторвался резонатор. Его корпус мешает движению меха.

Вы насколько серьёзно собираетесь заниматься игрой на этом баяне? Если собираетесь- несите мастеру, он всё сделает.


----------



## Евгений51 (16 Мар 2018)

serum писал:


> Подскажите, можно ли его отремонтировать и стоит ли овчинка выделки?
> 
> 
> Скорее всего оторвался голос. к мастеру. Остальные тоже посыпятся. надо переливать мастику.


----------



## vikatik (16 Мар 2018)

Евгений51 (16.03.2018, 22:13) писал:


> Скорее всего оторвался голос. к мастеру. Остальные тоже посыпятся. надо переливать мастику.


В Тульских как этот на картинке (поздние 1960-е, по моим сравнениям), да и на более ранних, как я понимаю (но не утверждаю) - просто у меня сейчас 1969-го г.в. лежит разобранный - буду резонаторы переклеивать - так вот - там все планки на правой стороне и на аккордах левой - на маленьких гвоздиках. Чтобы голос оторвался от резонатора - нужно хорошо постараться. Басовые - на крючках - еще крепче держатся.
Скорее всего Кузалоглы прав. Резонатор наверное отклеился от основания - там фанерка.

Хотя, если бы он оторвался полностью - то болтался в меху. Проще открыть да посмотреть, чем гадать. Мои просто рассохшиеся и расклеившиеся были - но держались на месте. Он еще как-то играл!

Так что открывайте - это несложно (всего 4 гвоздя на одном полу-корпусе аккуратно вынуть) и смотрите. Однако, если Вы не технический человек и не уверены в своих силах - то лучше, конечно отнести мастеру. Только когда будете обратно их устанавливать - не бейте со всей дури, а просто найдите ответные отверстия в меху по ощущениям, хотя их сложно сместить, на самом деле.


----------

